
Microsoft fleshing out requirements on bringing its Edge browser to Linux - dyslexit
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-to-linux-developers-we-want-your-help-to-bring-edge-browser-to-linux/
======
rvz
I don't know who thought this would be a good idea and what the use-case for
Chromium Edge would be for apart from replacing the CharkaCore-based Edge. But
I would like to know why to bring Edge onto other platforms when it is based
on the same browser engine, JS engine, etc. Perhaps something like Office
would be more beneficial to Linux users rather than another Chromium-based
browser.

It's like Apple coming along and replacing the WebKit-based Safari with
'Chromium Safari' and pitching that to Chrome users. I'd prefer neither and
keep using Firefox.

This tweet looks more like they are 'selling' Microsoft-branded igloos to
eskimos and penguins.

------
throw03172019
We don’t want it.

